# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Të dhëna mbi rruzullin tokesor.

## elda

perimetri: 24,901.5 miles
diameteri: Afersisht 8,000 miles
siperfaqja: 196,935,000 sq miles
perqindja e ujet ne lemshin e tokes: 70% 
perqindja e tokes,afersisht 30%
pika me e larte Mali Everest 29, 028 mbi nivelin e detit
pika me e ulet: Deti i Vdekur 1,302 nen nivelin e detit  ne 70% te ujet gjendet 97% uje i kripur dhe 3% uje i embel

----------


## Vito Corleone

pika me e ulet mos eshte nje humnere ne oqean prej afersish 7000 - 8000 metra nen det. nuk me kujtohet ku e kam lexuar,nuk  e mbaj mend emrin, me duket se quhej adelaide ose aty afer.

----------


## DeuS

Nje kuriozitet ne lidhje me planetin tone : _Nese do merrnim nje nder guret me te lemuar te bilardos dhe ta zmadhonim ne madhesine e Tokes , do shikonim qe guri do kishte nje reliev teper te c'rregullt dhe teper i deformuar !_

Kjo gje provon rrumbullakesine dhe relievin perfekt qe ka planeti yne !

----------


## GL_Branch

Nuk desha ta hapi nje teme ndoshta nuk eshte problem te postoj ketu...

Shikoni Toka jone vetem ne galaktiken tone eshte nje grimc e vogel e mos te flasim ne gjithe universin...mjaft trishtim  :uahaha:

----------


## GL_Branch



----------


## Darius

> pika me e ulet mos eshte nje humnere ne oqean prej afersish 7000 - 8000 metra nen det. nuk me kujtohet ku e kam lexuar,nuk  e mbaj mend emrin, me duket se quhej adelaide ose aty afer.


Pika me e ulet apo thellesia me e madhe ne bote eshte ne Oqeanin Paqesor ne te ashtuquajturen Humnera ose Gropa Mariane/a qe ndodhet ne lindje te 14Ishujve Mariana. Thellesia e saj eshte pothuajse 11 mije metra ose qe te jemi te sakte 10.900 metra dhe kjo perben thellesine me te madhe te njohur sot per sot ne toke. 
Ja nje foto me posht qe tregon se ku ndodhet.

----------


## BvizioN

Toka eshte planeti i trete ne renditje nga Dielli dhe i pesti ne renditje nga madhesia.

*Orbiton nje gjatesi prej 149,600,000 km rreth diellit
Ka nje diameter prej 12,756.3 km
Ka nje mase prej 5.972e24 kg*

Toka sigurisht,mund te studiohet pa ndihmen e anijeve kozmike.Sidoqofte,arritja e studimit te plote ne harte e Tokes eshte perfunduar ne shekullin XX.Fotografite e Tokes te marra nga hapesira konsiderhohen me nje rendesi te vecante dhe ndihmojne shume ne studimin e kohes,parashikimin e hurrikaneve etj.Kryesisht ato kane nje mrekulli te vecante per nga bukuria.

Toka eshte e ndare ne disa shtresa te cilat kane ndryshime kimike dhe zona sizmike.Thellesia ne kilometra...........

*0-40        Korja e Tokes (Crust)
40-400     Manteli i siperm
400-650   Rajoni i zhnderrimit
650-2700  Manteli i poshtem
2700-2890 Shtresa D
2890-5150 Berthama e jashtme
5150-6378 Berthama e mbrendeshme*



Korja e Tokes ndryshon shume per nga trashesia,psh eshte me e holle poshte Oqeaneve dhe me e trashe poshte Kontinenteve.Berthama e mbrendeshme dhe Korja jane te ngurta ndersa berthama e jashtme dhe shtresat mantel jane pothuajse te rrjedheshme.Kompozimi i Kores mbase eshte hekur (ose hekur Nikel) sodocofte ca elemente te lehte mund te jene prezent gjithashtu.Temperatura ne qender mund te jete deri ne 7500 here me e nxehte se siperfacja e Diellit.Manteli i poshtem mund te jete i perbere kryesisht nga Silikon,magnez,oksigjen dhe pjeserisht hekur,kalcium dhe alumin.E gjitha kjo eshte bere e ditur per ne nga teknika sizmike.Prova materiale te mantelit te siperm arrijne ne siperfaqe te Tokes nga llava e Vullkaneve,por pjesa me e madhe e mbrendesise se Tokes eshte e pa eksplorueshme.Korja eshte kryesisht kuartc (dioksid silikoni) Ne forme te pregjithshme renditja e perberjeve kimikale te Tokes eshte si me poshte....

*34.6%...Hekur
29.5%...Oksigjen
15.2%...Silikon
12.7%...Magnez
2.4%.....Nikel
1.9%.....Sulfur
0.5%.....Titanium*

Toka mund te jete planeti me densitet me te madh ne sistemin tone Solar.
Plantet tjere mund te kete strukture dhe kompozim te ngjashem por me disa ndryshime.Psh,Hena ka berthame shume te vogel,Merkuri ka nje berthame jashte zakonisht te madhe te madhe (ne lidhje me diametrin e tij,sigurisht).Manteli i Marsit dhe i Henes eshte shume me te trashe.Mbaj mend,njohurite tona planetare jane me shume teorike,qofte edhe per Token.

Ndryshe nga planetet e tjere territorial,korja e Tokes eshte e ndare ne disa te ashtequajtura pjata te cilat levizin siper shtreses se mantelit.Teoria qe merret me pershkrimin e tyre njihet si *Teoria e pjatave tektonike*.Kjo karakterizohet nga dy procese kryesore: Ndarja dhe bashkimi.Ndarja ndodh kur dy pjatat largohen njera nga tjetra dhe hapesira qe krijohet mbushet me magma te re.Bashkimi ndodh kur dy pjjata tektonike ndishen njera me tjetren dhe tehu i njeres perfundon i shkaterruar ne mbrendesi te Mantelit.

Tani per tani njihen rreth 8 pjata tektonike kryesore.
*1) Pjata e Amerikes veriore; Amerika veriore,Atlantiku veri perendimore dhe Grinlanda.
2) Pjata e Amerikes jugore;Amerika jugore dhe Atlantiku jug perendimor.
3)Pjata e Antaktides; Antraktida dhe Oqeani i jugut.
4)Pjata Euro-Aziatike; Europa,Atlantiku veri lindor,dhe Azia (ne perjashtim te Indise)
5)Pjata Afrikane;Afrika,Atlantiku jug lindor,dhe pjesa veriore e Oqeanit Indian.
6)Pjata Indio-Australiane;India,Australia,Zelanda e re dhe Oqeani Indian.
7)Pjata Nazcka;pjesa lindore e Oqeanit Paqesor dhe nje pjese e Amerikes jugore.
8)Pjata e Paqesorit;Pjesa me e madhe e Oqeanit Paqesor (dhe detrat jugure te Kalifornise)*

Egzistojne po ashtu rreth 20 pjata te tjera me te vogla,si psh pjata Arabike dhe ajo Filipine.Termetet jane shume me te shpeshta ne pjeset ndarese te pjatave.

----------


## BvizioN

Siperfaqja e Tokes eshte shume e re.Ne nje periudhe reakitivisht te shkurter (me standarte astronomikale) prej 500,000,000 vitesh-apo dicka e tille,erozioni dhe proceset tektonike kane shkaterruar dhe rikrijuar pjesen me te madhe te sipefaqes se Tokes duke eleminuar pothuajse te gjitha gjurmet e historise se hershme gjeologjike te siperfaqes.(si psh crateret e meteoriteve).Krateret e historise fillestare te Tokes jane fshire pothuajse plotesisht.Mosha e Tokes eshte mesatarish 4.5 - 4.6 bilion vjeqare,sidoqofte guri me i vjeter qe njihen mund te jene 4 bilion vjeqare.Guret mbi 3 bilion vjecare jane teper te rralle.Fosilet me te vjetra te organizmave prehistorike mund te jene 3.9 bilion vjecare.Nuk egziston ndonje regjistrim i periudhes kritike kur jeta ka filluar ne Toke.



Siq e tha dhe Elda me siper,71% e siperfaqes se Tokes eshte e mbuluar me uje.Toka eshte i vetmi planet ne sistemin tone solar ku uji egziston ne forme te lengeshme ne siperfaqe (sidoqofte mendohet se mund te egzistoje forme e lengeshme e ujit poshte siperfaqes se Europes,njeres prej henave te Jupiterit)
Uji i lengeshem sigurisht,eshte esencial per jeten ashtu siq e dime te gjithe.Kapaciteti ngrohes i oqeaneve eshte po ashtu eshte mjaft i rendesishem per te mbajtur temperaturen e Tokes te stabel.Uji i lengeshem eshte faktori ndikues ne erozionin dhe motin e Tokes,proces ky teper unik ne sitemin tone solar (mendohet se mund te kete egzistuar ne Mars gjate se kaluares)

Atmosfera e Tokes eshte 77% Nitrogjen,21% Oksigjen,me gjurme dioksidi karboni.Mendohet te kete egzistuar nje %'ndje teper me e madhe dioksidi karboni ne koherat kur Toka eshte formuar.Por qe atehere eshte shnderruar ne gure karbonike,nje pjese e tretur ne Oqeane apo konsumuar nga bimesia.
Pjatat tektonike dhe proceset biologjikale kontrollojne vershimin e vazhdueshem te dioksidit te karbonit nga atmosfera ne Toke,dhe perseri siper.Nje pjese e vogel dioksidi karboni qe ndodhet i palevizeshem ne atmosvere eshte jashte zakonisht teper i rendesishem ne kontrollin dhe balancimin e temperatures se siperfaqes nepermjet efektit te quajtur Greenhouse (efekti serre) Efekti serre e ngre temperaturen e Tokes rret 25 grade C mbi ate temperature qe do ishe me mosegzistencen e ketij efekti (temp -21 grade C deri ne + 14 grade C) Pa efektin Serre Oqeanet e detrat di ngrinin dhe jeta qe ne njohim do ishe e pamundur.Avulli i ujit eshte po ashtu eshte nje gas shume i rendesishem qe ndihmon efektin serre.

Prezenca e Oksigjenit eshte teper e shenuar nga pikpamja kimikale.Oksigjeni eshte nje gaz teper riaktiv dhe nen rrethanat normale mund te kombinohet shpejt me elemente te tjere.Oksigjeni i atmosferes eshte prodhuar dhe mbajtur nen kontrollin e proceseve biologjikale.Pa jete nuk mund te kishe Oksigjen te lire.

Nderhyrja interaktive mes Henes dhe Tokes ngadaleson rrotullimin e Tokes rreth 2 milisekonda per shekull.Zbulimet e fundit nzjerrin se para 900 milion vitesh egzistonte 481 18-ore ne vit.

Toka ka rryma magnetike te prodhuara nga rryma elektrike ne koren e mbrendeshme.Nderhyrja interaktive mes stuhive solare,rrymave magnetike te Tokes dhe Atmosferes se Siperme te Tokes krijon dukurine e mahniteshme te Aurorave (Shih foton me poshte) C'rregullim i ketyre faktoreve shkakton levizjen e poleve magnetike ne lidhje me siperfaqen.Poli gjeomagnetik verior momentalisht eshte ne Kanadane veriore.

Procesi interaktiv mes rrymave magnetike te Tokes dhe rrymave solare krijon po ashtu rripin radio aktiv te njohur me emrin Van Allen.

----------


## BvizioN

Ne fazen me fillestare te histories se saj,planeti I Tokes ka qene nje top gjigand,I zjarrte,gure te shkrire,nje oqean I tere me magma.Nxehtesia eshte krijuar nga peplasjet e vazhdueshme te trupave shume me te vegjel nag hapesira te cilat me kalimin e kohes jane bere pjese e Planetit.Me pakezimin I perplasjeve te ketyre trupave qiellore,Toka ka nisur te ftohet duke formuar nje kore te holle ne siperfaqe.Me vazhdimin e ftohjes se Tokes,avulli I ujit filloij te largohet dhe te kondensohet ne atmosferen fillestare te saj.Rete e formuara nga stuhite kane zbrasur shume e me shume rreshje ne Token primitive duke e ftohur siperfaqen edhe me teper dhe duke formuar deterat.



Siq e kemi thene me siper,teorikisht,mosha e vertete e Tokes mendohet te jete 4.6 bilion vjeqare.Shkencaret jane akoma sot dhe kesaj dite ne perpjekje per te nxjerre ne drite nje nga misteret me te medhaja te Tokes.Si u shfaq jeta fillestare ne Toke,dhe ne c’menyre? Eshte llogaritur se forma me e hereshme e jetes ne Toke ka qene primitive,krijese nje qelizore te cilat jane shfaqur rreth 3 bilion vite me pare.Dhe e njejata forme ka vazhduar per pothuajse 2 billion vitet e ardheshme.Pastaj keto krijesa nje qelizore kane filluar evulojne ne organizma shume qelizore.Pastaj nje prefuzion I pa parashikuar jete ne forme shume koplekse ka filluar te mbushe oqeanet.Disa krijesa jane larguar nga deterat duke ju adaptuar jetes ne Toke,mbase duke u munduar tu largohen krijesave grabiqare.Nje mori formash jetesore te ndryshme njera nga tjetra kane nisur te shfaqen ne Toke 

Jeta eshte zgjeruar dhe egzistuar intensivisht ne kete planet blu rreth 3 bilion viteve te fundit.Shkencaret po perqendrohen ne hamendje te reja mbi ardhjen e jetes ne Toke,duke studiuar mbrendesine e Oqeaneve.Shkencaret kane studiuar guret duke perdorur analiza radiometrike per te percaktuar moshen e Tokes.Nje gje tjeter teper interesante qe shkencaret kane zbuluar nga guret,e cila flet shume mbi historine e kaluar te Tokes,jane krijesat jetesore qe jane ngurtesuar ne gure per kohera te tera.Fosile skeletesh te permasave teper gjigande me nofulla teper te medhaja dhe dhembe,paraardhesit e lashte per speciet e kohes moderne (si peshkaqenet psh) qe kane qendruar virtualisht te pandryshuar per miliona vite.

Duke studiuar fosilet,shkencaret kane arritur ne konkluzione se Toka ka perjetuar klima teper te ndryshme ne te kaluaren,ne fakt,konditat e pergjitheshme klimatike sebashku me speciet egzistente jane perdorur per te percaktuar periodat e ndryshme gjeologjike ne Toke.Psh,ngrohja periodike e Tokes gjate periudhave te Jurassic dhe Crefaceous- krijon nje perfusion te bimesise dhe kafsheve qe lane pas materiale organike .Keto shtresat me materialeve organike qe jane krijuar miliona vite mepare duke qendruar te pa trazuara.Me kalimin e kohes keto shtresa jane mbuluar shtresa sendimentesh te reja ,jane kompresuar  duke krijuar vjaguri e gazera te ndryshme natyrale qe njohim ne ditet tona.

Alternativisht,klima e Tokes ka kaluar periudha jashtzakonisht te ftohta ,gjate te cilave pjesa me e madhe e Tokes ka qene mbuluar me shtresa te trasha akulli.Keto periudha gjeologjike te kohes jane quajtur *Epoka e Akullit,*dhe Toka ka disa te tilla ne historine e saj.Te gjitha speciet e klimave te ngrohta jane zhdukur gjate ketyre periudhave duke sjelle specie te reja me aftesi rezistuese ndaj kushteve klimatike ekstremisht te ftohta.Beso apo mos beso,njeriu ka perjetuar epoken e fundit te akullit dhe ka mbijetuar,nderkohe qe Mamuthi (nje I aferm I larget I Elefanteve te diteve te sotme) nuk ka arritur te mbijetoje.(do shkruaj ne postat e ardheshme per kete)

----------


## Darius

Zim shume shkrime interesante. Nje pyetje kisha, tek kjo harta e epokave gjeologjike qe ke vene aty pse eshte vetem kenoziku dhe mesozoiku dhe paleozoiku? Ku jane te tjerat me te hershmet? Nuk shikoj prekembrianin, kembrianin, devonianin, premianin etj...
Thjesht me beri kurioz.

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Darius.Skica e mesiperme thjesht paraqet perciptazi epokat sebashku me periudhat gjeologjikale gjate 1.5 bilion viteve te fundit.Keta qe the ti jane periudha....psh periudha kambrian i perket epokes Paleozokie,te njejte epoke po ashtu i perket dhe periudha e Permianit dhe e devonianit.(Periudhen e Permianit mund ta shikosh ne skice aty afer periudhes se pennsylvaniane.Po ashtu dhe periudha e kambrianit eshte e dukshme ne skice)

Siq e shikon epokat dhe periudhat jane paraqitur ne trajte spiralie thjesht per te dhene nje ide fillestare mbi renditjen e tyre dhe nuk jane teper te detajuara.Do pregadis dicka tjeter persa i perket epokave dhe periudhave gjeologjikale se shpejti.

----------


## Darius

E pashe mbasi e kisha postuar shkrimin. Pastaj kontrollova harten edhe njehere dhe kane vendosur vetem periudhat e medhaja dhe jo nendarjet. Kam patur dikur nje te tille po shume te detajuar ku cdo periudhe madhore kishte dhe nendarjet gjeologjike. Kjo qe ke vene ti eshte me shume per gjallesat dhe boten bimore.

p.s. Oh me paskan lene syte..lol Tani i shikoj ne brendesi qe eshte dhe kembriani, ordoviani, madje edhe devoniani aty qenka  :ngerdheshje:  Thua po me lene syte valle???  :pa dhembe:

----------


## BvizioN

Periudhat gjeologjike te Tokes jane te grupuara ne 4 epoka kryesore

1) *Epoka e Prikambrianit*!Kjo epoke i perket kohes qe nga krijimi i planetit dhe deri ne shfaqjen e formave fillestare te jetes.Me teper se 80% e jetes se Tokes (qe llogaritet te jete 4.6 bilion vjet) futet ne kete epoke.

2) *Epoka Palezoike ! Ndryshe e quajtur epoka e jetes se lashte* 

kjo epoke ne vetvete ndahet ne disa periudha

1)- *Periuda kambriane*
2)- *Periudha Ordovikiane*
3)- *Periudha Siluriane*
4)- *Periudha Devoniane*
5)- *Periudha Misispiane*
6)- *Periudha Pensylvaniane*
7)- *Periudha Permiane*

*Periudha Kambriane* (543-590 milion vite me pare) shenon nje periudhe te rendesishme ne historine e jetes ne Toke.Eshte koha kur shumica e grupeve kryesore te kafsheve eshte shfaqur ne regjistrime fosilesh.Ky zhvillim,shpeshhere eshte quajtur *Shperthimi Kambrian* per arsye te kohes se shkurter gjate te ciles keto forma jetesore jane shfaqur.Fillimisht eshte menduar se guret kambriane permbanin fosilet e kafsheve me te para dhe me te vjetra,por kohet e fundit te tilla jane gjetur ne gure me te vjeter.

*Periudha Ordovikiane* (590-443 milion vite me pare) Periudha Ordovikiane fillon me perfundimin e periudhes kambriane dhe perfundon rreth 445 milion vite me pare me fillimin e periudhes Siluriane.Gajte kesaj periudhe,pjesa veriore e tropikut ka qene pothuajse komplet Oqeane dhe pjesa me e madhe toksore e planetit ka qene e mbledhur ne nje super kontinet jugor te quajtur *Gondwana* Pergjate kesaj epoke,kontineti Gondwana eshte zhvendosur ne drejtim te polit jugor dhe nje pjese e mire e tij eshte permbytur nga ujerat.

*Periudha Siluriane*(443-417 milion vite me pare) eshte periudha gjate te ciles Toka ka kaluar ndryshime te konsiderushme te cilat kane ndikuar ne ambientin dhe jeten mbrenda saj.Periudha Siluriane ka deshmuar nje stabilizim te klimes se pergjitheshme te Tokes.Koralet u duken per here te pare gjate kesaj periudhe,dhe periudha Silurine shenon kohen e evolimit te peshqeve.

*Periudha Devoniane* (417-354 milion vite me pare) Gjelberimi ne fillim te periudhes Devoniane konsiston kryesisht ne bime te shkurtera,me e gjata vetem 1 meter.Ne fund te kesaj periudhe bimet e quajtura Bishtkali,seed,kane filluar te shfaqen duke krijuar druret e pare dhe pyjet e pare.
Gjithashtu gjate periudhes Devoniane,dy grupe kryesore kafshesh kolonizuan vendin.Te paret,katerkembeshit ose vertebroret tokesore,gjithashtu arthropoded e pare (lloj merimange) si dhe disa insekte pa krahe.

Gjate periudhes Devoniane egzistonin dy masa kryesore kontinentale.Amerika veriore dhe Europa kane qene sebashku afer Ekuadorit,pjesa me e madhe e tokes egzistuese te tyre ka qene poshte tokes.Ndersa Amerika Jugore,Afrika,Arabia,India dhe Astralia kane qene ne hemisferen jugore.Nje pjese e Siberise qe njihet ne kohet tona ka qene ne Hemisferen veriore.

Si ne kete harte.......



*Periudha Misisipiane* (354-325 vite me pare) Ashtu si me te gjitha periudhat gjeologjike te Tokes,koha egzakte e fillimit dhe e mbarimit mund te jete me saktesi jo te plote qe mund te ndryshoje dy ape tre miliona.Malet Apalakiane (Ameriken Veriore) jane formuar gjate kesaj periudhe.

*Periudha Pensylvaniane* Kjo periudhe ka filluar rreth 325 vite me pare dhe ka mbaruar rreth 286 vite me pare.Hemisfera e jugut e cila ishe e dominuar nga kontinenti i madh i quajtur Godwana,ka kaluar nje seri epokash akulli gjate kesaj kohe.Epokat e akullit kane ndikuar ne mbledhjen e ujit gjate ngrirjes dhe clirimin e dij gjate shkrirjes duke shkaktuar ulje dhe ngritje te nivelit te oqeaneve (duke zbuluar dhe perseri mbuluar bregdete te botes.

*Periudha Permiane* (290-248 milion vite me pare) eshte periudha e fundit e epokes Palezoike.Dallimi mes epokes Palezoike dhe epokes Mesozoike eshte bere ne fund te periudhes Permiane,ku njihet regjistrimi i shuarjes se mases me te madhe te jetes ne Toke.Ky efekt ndikoi shume grupe organizmash ne ambiente te ndryshme por ne pergjithesi jovertebroret e ujrave.Disa grupe mbijetuan shuarjen masive te Periudhes Permiane por ne numer teper te vogel per te mos arritur kurre ate ekologji qe kishin dikure,duke hapur nje tjeter rruge per jetese ujore.Ndersa ne Toke,nje pjese mjaft e vogel qeniesh,krijoj nje rruge te re per nje forme tjeter jetesore e cila do te shpiente ne ate qe e kemi quajtur *Koha e Dinozaureve.*

********  Per tu vazhduar  **********

----------


## BvizioN

Epoka mesozoike ne vtvete ndahet ne 3 periudha 

1) *Periudha Triasike*(245-208 Milion vite me pare)
2) *Periudha Jurasike* (208-146 Milion vite me pare)
3) *Periudha Kretakeosike*(146-65 Milion vite me pare) 

Kuptimi i fjales Mesozokie rrjedh nga Greqishtja e vjeter dhe ka kuptimin *Kafshet mesjetare* dhe eshte koha kure fauna e Tokes ka ndryshuar ne menyre dramatike me ate te kohes palezoke.Dinozauret te cilet jane kafshet me te njohura nga koha mesozoike,evoluan ne periudhen e pare te saj,*Periudhen Triasike.* por jo dhe aq te shumta deri ne periudhen jurasike.Perveq fluturuesve,Dinozauret jane zhdukur dikure nga fundi i periudhes Kretakeosike.Disa nga Dinozauret me te fundit qe kane jetuar ne fund te periudhes Kretakeosike jane gjendur te depozituar ne Mountana te Amerikes.

Epoka Mesozoike ka qene koha e zhvillimit te faunes.Gjate kesaj kohe shume drure te rinj jane zhvilluar.

----------


## Darius

Zhdukjen e Dinosaureve ja atribuojne nje fenomeni natyror. Ose me sakte kjo eshte hipoteza me e qendrueshme pra ajo e impaktit me nje asteroid apo meteor te permasave te medha. Gjurma e nje perplasje te tille me nje trup qiellor eshte gjetur e qarte ne *Barringer Meteor Crater, Arizona, USA* i cili ka moshen prej 65 milion vjetesh dhe qe perputhet me teorine e zhdukjes se dinosaureve qe sic e ka shkruar dhe ZIM jane zhdukur ne fund te Kretakeozike (shqip-Kretak).

Me poshte nje foto e kraterit ne Arizona.

----------


## BvizioN

Nga gjetja e eshtrave te Dinosaureve ne shtresat e gurta qe datojne nga koha mesozoike dhe kenozoike mund te arrijme ne konkluzion se Dinosauret mund te jene zhdukur 64-66 milion vite me pare.Egzistojne shume ide dhe ragumentime te ashpra mbi arsyen e zhdukjes se Dinozaureve,e megjithate e verteta ngelet e pazbuluar.Analizat carbonike mund te sjellin nje rezultat te sukseshem per materila organike jo me te vjetra se 50.000 vjecare,sidocofte jane te pavlefshme per materiale 65 milion vjecare.Disa hipoteza mbi shdukjen e Dinosaureve mund te tingellojne mjaft bindese dhe mund te jene te sakta,po prap se prap nuk jane shkencore keshtu qe nuk mund te vertetohen apo mohohen.Shkencaret njohin disa zhdukje masive gjate historise se jetes ne Toke dhe vdekja masive e Dinozaureve nuk eshte nga me te medhajat.Me e madhja i bie te jete zhdukja "Permo-Trasik" kur 90% e te gjitha specieve qe jetonin gjate asaj kohe u zhduken.

Ja ca hipoteza qe eshte vertetuar te jene falso *1) Dinosauret jane zhdukur nga ethet e semundjeve ne kohen e formimit te pemeve lulezuese gjate periudhes kretakeozike*.Sipas kesaj hipoteze Dinosauret u zhduken nga raksionet dhe alergjia qe krijuan insektet dhe bimet helmuese.Kjo hipoteze eshte e pasakte per arsye se bimet lulezuese egzistonin miliona vite para se Dinosauret te zhdukeshin.
*2)Nga fundi i periudhes Kretakeozike kontinentet jane zhvendosur duke hapur rruge te reja per Dinosauret te cilat ishin te pakalueshme per ta.Kjo do te thote se nje semundje ngjitese mund te jete shfaqur duke bere qe te gjithe Dinosauret te zhdukeshin njeheresh.* Kjo eshte e gabuar per arsye se nuk egziston ndonje evidence e ndonje perhapje te gjere semundjeje ne Dinosauret e fundit.Semundjet tek kafshet ne shume raste krijojne dobesi dhe deformime ne eshtra dhe eshtrat e Dinosaureve te fundit duken teper normale.*3) Nga konflikti i mamaleve dhe Dinosaureve per ushqime,territor,apo te tjera gjera gjate kohes Mesozoike.* Kjo hipoteze eshte e pasakte per arsye se Dinosauret dhe Mamalet nuk kane patur te njejta kerkesa ekologjikale.Nderkohe qe Mamalet mund te jetonin me burime te rralla ushqimi,Dinosauret nuk mund te mbijetonin duke perdorur te njete ushqim. *4) Mamalet perdoren gjithe vezet e Dinosaureve si ushqim.* Shume Dinosaure kane patur veze por nuk egziston ndonje evdidence qe mamalet kane ngrene gjith vezet e Dinosaureve.*5) Nga rrezatimet kozmike*. Edhe kjo teori eshte e pasakte per arsye se nuk ka patur ndonje ndodhi masive gjate fundit te kohes KT e cila mund te kete krijuar fushe radioaktive duke ndikuar ne zhdukjen e jetes ne Toke

Ne ditet e sotme egzistojne dy ane palentologjike dhe pikpamjet e seciles mbi zhdukjen e Dinosaureve ndryshojne njera nga tjetra.Keto jane quajtur "Intrinsik gradualist" dhe "Ekstrinsik Katastrofik" Intrinsik gradualsitet besojne se vullkanizimet e Tokes ndikuan ne zhdukjen e Dinosaureve.Nga fundi i periudhes Kretakeozike,aktivitetet vullkanike jane shtuar vazhdimisht dhe me kalimin e disa miliona viteve vullkanizimi i rritur mund te kete krijuar mjaf pluhur i cili ka ndikuar ne bllokimin e drites se Diellit,e si rrjedhim ndryshimin e klimes.Ne Indi,nga fundi i periudhes Kretake,shperthime te jashtzakoneshme vullkanike kane perhapur rrjedhat e llaves.Eshte fakt qe guret e shkrire jane relativisht te pasura me iridium dhe kjo spjegon me se miri gjendjen e shtresave te iridiumit ne Toke.Vullkanizimi nuk mund te ndodhe pa u ndikuar nga pjatat tektonike.Oqeanet krijonin mbulime dhe zbulime te Tokes e cila mund te kete ndikuar per me pak klime te bute.

Ndersa Ekstrinks Katastrofik besojne se nje perplasje asteroidi ne Toke ndikoj ne zhdukjen e Dinosaureve.Ne vitin 1980 Shkencaret krijuan Hipotezat Alvareze,ne baze te te cilave shtresat e Iridiumit ne Toke ishin krijuar nga nje Asteorid me diameter 65 milje por qe gjate asaj kohe asnje karter nuk ish gjetur.Ne vitin 1990 Alan Hildebran gjeti ate qe mendohej te ish karter ne Chicxulub-Meksike.Ajo qe gjendej ish nje strukture ne forme rrethore me diameter 180 km dhe qe ish 65 milion vjeqare.Peplasja e krijuar nga nje asteorid teper i madh mund te kete shkaktuar mbulimin e Tokes me erresire per muaj te tere si dhe rritjen e madhe te temperatures.Kjo perplasje masive mund te kete ndikuar po ashtu ne formimin e stuhive te zjarrit,hurrikaneve te cilat do jene perhapuar anemban Tokes me forcen destruktive te katastrofes.Nje kampion 40 cm i marre nga thellesia e detit nga Dr Brian Huber sjell evidence qe nje perplasje e tille shkaterroi jo vetem jeten Tokesore po dhe ate te ambienteve ujore.Ajo tregon lulezimin e jetes ujore perpara ngjarjes duke u pasuar nga zhdukja masive dhe evolucioni i specieve te reja dhe rigjenerimin e ngadalte te formave jetesore qe mbijetuan kete katastrofe.

----------


## Darius

*Disa Dinosaur mund te kene qene bashkekohes me njeriun primitiv*

Ndonese njohuria e pergjithshme eshte qe dinosauret pesuan nje zhdukje masive 65 milion vjet me pare (dhe detyrimisht te mbijetuarit mund te jene zhdukur disa dhjetra vite me pas) perseri sipas disa zbulimeve arkeologjike rezulton se njeriu primitiv mund te kete qene bashkekohes me disa lloje dinosauresh. Kjo do te thote qe njeriu nuk eshte 65 milion i vjeter por qe disa dinosaur mund te kene mbijetuar shume me pas sesa mendohet.

Dr Javier Cabrera ka qene profesor mjeksie dhe drejtuesi i departamentit ne Universitetin e Limes. Ai eshte larguar nga ky pozicion dhe aktualisht eshte Antropologu Kultural per Ica, Peru. Ne fillimet e viteve 30-te babai i tij gjeti te varrosur disa gure ceremoniale ne disa varre te vjeter inkase. Dr Cabrera vazhdoi punen e te atit duke arritur te mbledhi rreth 1100 prej ketyre gureve. Pothuajse 1/3 e tyre paraqet motive pornografike te kultures se Inkasve, pjesa tjeter eshte e karakterit te idhujve por cuditerisht ka dhe nje numer relativisht te madh qe paraqet disa lloje dinosauresh te llojit Triceraptos, Stegosaurus dhe Pterosaurus. Disa nga dipllodoket e paraqitur medohet se kane qene me lekure me kreshta gje qe eshte zbuluar nga shkenca vetem kohet e fundit.


Fakti qe keto gure kane te vizatuar dinosaur behet akoma dhe me i cuditshem kur shikon se figurat sjane vetem paraqitje te kafsheve masive por edhe te pranise se njeriut ne to. 

Cudia shtohet edhe me shume kur nga disa studiues te Amazones dhe te xhungles se saj ne vitet 30, sic ishte shume i njohuri Majori Foset vjen informacioni per mundesine e ekzistences se nje lloj dipllodoku qe eshte pare jo vetem nga vendasit por jane pare dhe gropat masive te hapura prej ketyre kafsheve ne zona te ndryshme te Amazones, madje ne disa vende kane shkaktuar dhe shembje masive te tokes.
Nje tjeter lajm vjen dhe nga Afrika dhe pikerisht nga Kongo ku vendasit flasin shume per ekzistencen e nje kafshe te cilet ata e quajne Mokele-Mbembe dhe qe sipas pershkrimeve perputhet me nje Pterosaurus. 
Ka shume te dhena te tjera qe flasin per shfaqje misterioze te dinosaureve ne vende te ndryshme te tokes (perfshi ketu dhe disa raportime te koheve te fundit te Pteranondoneve) dhe kjo mund te shpjegohet me faktin qe disa lloje kane mundur te mbijetojne ne zona te humbura te Tokes ku dora e njeriut nuk ka mberritur ende dhe e virgjeria e natyres ka mbrojtur dhe keto specie te vazhdojne ekzistencen e tyre te pashqetesuara nga bota e jashteme. 
Kjo gje u vertetua dhe nga Angel, piloti i cili u rrezua ne Venezuele ne vitet 30 dhe zbuloi te famshmin Kataraktin Angel dhe qe sipas raportimeve te tij zona ishte teresisht e virgjer dhe dukej si pjese e historise se lashte te tokes, me fiere gjigande dhe me peme qe dukej sikur i perkisnin pyjeve te periudhes Karbonifere dhe me koca, po kocka dhe jo fosile, dinosauresh qe tregonin te ishin te fresketa.

Sidoqofte keto jane pjese te vogla mozaiku qe mundoje shkenctaret me enigmen e tyre. 
Me poshte jane fotot qe permenda tek guret e inkasve.

----------


## shefqeti11

A eshte zbuluar vall se kur mendohet se ka lindur Toka, ndonje date te parapercaktuar mbase?

Po per Diellin & Henen?


Pershendetje, dhe suksese per ju.

----------


## RaPSouL

shefqeti11 saktesisht nuk mund ta dij askush mirepo ka supozime te shumta para disa miljarda vitesh kinse eshte formuar forma fillestare e tokes mirepo saktesisht se din askush...

Sa I Perket Henes Dhe Diellit Une Sdi Gjo Po Presim Dicka Nga Darius Apo Bardhi

----------


## Darius

> A eshte zbuluar vall se kur mendohet se ka lindur Toka, ndonje date te parapercaktuar mbase?
> 
> Po per Diellin & Henen?
> 
> 
> Pershendetje, dhe suksese per ju.



Dielli yne shkencerisht llogaritet te jete 5 miliard vjecar. 

Ndersa per Token thuhet se eshte 4.6 miliard vjecare. Po keshtu dhe per Henen.

----------

